# Angelfish Sex Identification



## GTA Fish Tank (Jan 30, 2014)

While there is no sure way of telling as I can find, there are some signs so I would like to see what others think about these 2 angels. I have a crowded tank and I would like to separate some and trying to find a pair. 

In my view, orange one looks like a male and the other one seems to be female but wish to get other angel owners opinion. 

I did 2 pics for each fish to catch different angles for better identification.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Orange guy looks male. The silver angel-esque one with the striping looks like a female. The other one I can't say. If I had to make a guess I'd say male.


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

Both of them look male to me. Try to feed them a big meal and look at the ovipositor. After a big meal, it forces the ovipositor out on my angels and its easier to determine sex.


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sexing Angels*

I think the gold marble is most likely a male due to the bump on it's head and the other is very hard to sex at this point because it's too young.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I think the first two are male and the third one is female, its hard to tell from a picture need to see how they interact and to vent each one.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

tijuanatoad said:


> Both of them look male to me. Try to feed them a big meal and look at the ovipositor. After a big meal, it forces the ovipositor out on my angels and its easier to determine sex.


 there are three angels.


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

I see two angels. First two pictures are for the same veil, most likely mature male while the last two, I am less sure but it could be a female.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

oops my mistake.


----------



## GTA Fish Tank (Jan 30, 2014)

thanks everyone for your input. looks like can't be sure at this point..



mistersprinkles said:


> there are three angels.


there are 2 fishes. first 2 pics are the same fish and the 3rd/4th pics are the same fish



GTA Fish Tank said:


> I did 2 pics for each fish to catch different angles for better identification.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's a pair. If they were mine I'd try breeding them.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

It looks like two males to me. 

Laura


----------



## GTA Fish Tank (Jan 30, 2014)

mistersprinkles said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a pair. If they were mine I'd try breeding them.


i have a new 20H tank being cycled right now which i'm setting up as a breeding tank. i will keep observing the current tank to see if i can pick up some behaviors by the time the new tank is ready. will test the water next week to see if the tank is cycled and then put a pair there. will see how it goes.



laurahmm said:


> It looks like two males to me.
> 
> Laura


thanks for your input. somebody else said they are 2 males so i'm getting mixed opinion. its so confusing with angelfish


----------

